# Diet fizzy drinks..



## Berenice (Jan 4, 2018)

..particularly Pepsi max. Before I was diagnosed I'd rapidly increased my intake of Pepsi when working, in retrospect due to feeling excessively thirsty. Since I've switched to Pepsi max. But what I want to know is should I be limiting my intake of that also?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 5, 2018)

It shouldn't affect your blood sugar.  I drink quite a lot of diet fizzy drinks.  It;s just whether your happy consuming lots of Aspartame.


----------



## Robin (Jan 5, 2018)

It also depends whether you are wanting to lose weight. On Trust me I'm a doctor the other night, they did an experiment with full sugar fizzy drinks, full sugar still drinks, sparkling water, and still water. They found that the group drinking the fizz, whether it was sugary or just water, tended to eat more afterwards.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 5, 2018)

I missed the programme, but I've heard about this.  Did they explain why?


----------



## Robin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I missed the programme, but I've heard about this.  Did they explain why?


No! They said they didn't know. They speculated that the bubbles may distend the stomach, so when they've gone, it feels emptier. There hasn't been any follow up research as to why yet.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2018)

Well they said that drinking fizz made our bodies produce more grelin, which is what tells our brain to tell us we're hungry, but they don't know exactly why the body does this in response to fizz, hence they can't suggest anything to prevent or stop it happening.

Really weird!


----------



## Berenice (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I thought as much. Water it is then.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello my name is Elaine and I am a Diet Coke addict! I try and limit my self to one can a day but it usually tends to be two. I am often bloated and blame the fizz but I really can’t give it up. As diabetics we have to give up so much and it’s pretty much my only vice. As for making you feel hungry, I think it fills your stomach so you don’t feel hungry. They do say try a drink first if you think you are hungry as you may just be thirsty. As they say everything in moderation!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 8, 2018)

Sugar free cordial is an option.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2018)

Robin said:


> It also depends whether you are wanting to lose weight. On Trust me I'm a doctor the other night, they did an experiment with full sugar fizzy drinks, full sugar still drinks, sparkling water, and still water. They found that the group drinking the fizz, whether it was sugary or just water, tended to eat more afterwards.


That prog was really worth watching !    Diet Tonic Water


----------



## Beck S (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't crave fizzy nearly as much as I did before I was diagnosed, which is good, and I save quite a bit not drinking them.  I've found that Tango, 7 Up, and Dr. Pepper Free are all actually pretty good.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2018)

If I had to choose, it would always be Diet Tango orange!

In France Schweppes market a fizzy lemon and Diet lemon - NB it's not bitter lemon, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  However I don't crave fizz at any time but with bottled water if I need to drink water - I'd much rather drink 'con gaz' than still.


----------



## Radders (Jan 14, 2018)

I think if you are aware that drinking it might tend to make you eat more, you can decide not to let it? 

Personally I’m not keen on fizz at all: hurts my mouth and throat and gives me indigestion. I do drink sugar free cordials and have not noticed any impact on my appetite.


----------



## Kelly Charlotte McKernan (Jan 14, 2018)

I used to really over drink coke, and as I belive all fizzy drinks are bad for you so even diet coke wasnt a good option, I have given up all forms of coke for over 6 months. 
I instead drank sprite zero or fanta zero as I wont drink them in the same quantities aa coke, and a treat is allowed in my book.
However Ive now found out that zero doesnt mean sugar free - they are full of fructose and raise my blood sugar. Im really struggling to manage my blood sugar so this is not something I can afford. The problem is, every cordial is the same. 

So my desperate plea is what can I drink that wont affect my blood sugar? I dont like tea and coffee.

Any suggestions gratefully recieved


----------



## Radders (Jan 14, 2018)

Kelly Charlotte McKernan said:


> I used to really over drink coke, and as I belive all fizzy drinks are bad for you so even diet coke wasnt a good option, I have given up all forms of coke for over 6 months.
> I instead drank sprite zero or fanta zero as I wont drink them in the same quantities aa coke, and a treat is allowed in my book.
> However Ive now found out that zero doesnt mean sugar free - they are full of fructose and raise my blood sugar. Im really struggling to manage my blood sugar so this is not something I can afford. The problem is, every cordial is the same.
> 
> ...


Sorry to disagree, but fructose is sugar, and as such it would show up in the nutritional information as sugar. Whatever it is that’s raising your blood sugar, it’s not fructose. 
Have you tried herbal or fruit infusions? There’s very little if any sugar in those.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 14, 2018)

No fructose in Sprite Zero. Fanta zero has 1.7g carbs in a can which is next to nothing. Think something else is raising bg. Also some items zero might mean zero caffeine.  Corporation pop is guaranteed not to raise bg.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 14, 2018)

Whitards do these fruit teas which are sugar free, and have a really nice taste.  They're not like a fruit flavoured green tea or anything like that, they are basically just a dried fruit.

https://www.whittard.co.uk/tea/type...e-flavoured-fruit-infusion-loose-infusion.htm


----------

